# My new guys!!!



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Exploring their new home, meeting the neighbors, and finding hide outs!

I love em!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice decorations! The fish seem to be enjoying them.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Cute fish!! Do they have names, yet?

Those decorations are adorable!! Where'd you find them?


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the grid thing on the back!


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

names are pending, waiting for iraq internet to work to talk about it with my hubby
got everything at petsmart, little pricey but this is my new habit
the background is just a blanket of mine i put up to cover the window behind it(just temporary)
thanks again everyone here inspired me!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

*Papa approved woohoo!!!*

Yay we have names!!!

1st section blue/violet is Robby8)
Middle section orange is Tico
Last section white/blue is Miklo;-)

Finally no more calling em fishy...lol

And they are all hiding in this picture, got camera shy after a while.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Nighthawk (Apr 11, 2009)

I LOOOVE them!! Tehy're super pretty! I love their homes, so cute! I'm thinking of splitting my 10 gallon in 2 and getting another male!  I'm in the process of setting up a 20 gallon for 4 or 5 females!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cute. I like their names too.


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

:thankyou:

Do they usually stay hiding most of the day? They settled in last night and haven't really left those spots, even with all the lights on and kids up trying to talk to them. Are they scared of kids, or does the tapping bother them??


----------



## chrismcdonald (Apr 12, 2009)

that tank set up is so cool i never seen any thing like it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Tapping on the tank will bother them. They may just be going through an adjustment period, while they get used to their new home.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I'm partial to Robby and his half of the tank. 
Cute names!


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah i have to say robby is my fav, he's got that tough attitude and nice to look at, thats why he's junior for my husband hehe and he got the best house too!

Any ideas on how to let the girls interact with them without bugging em too much, again they are 2 and 3 sooooo....


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Nighthawk said:


> I LOOOVE them!! Tehy're super pretty! I love their homes, so cute! I'm thinking of splitting my 10 gallon in 2 and getting another male!  I'm in the process of setting up a 20 gallon for 4 or 5 females!


 
I know its really addicting... been reading others and i want to get a 10 gal and do some females. and i want more males they are just sooo pretty!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The girls can play "Follow my finger" with them. They can touch the glass without tapping it and move their fingers around and the fish will follow their fingers. The girls would probably get a kick out of it and watching them flare.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, it IS addicting. I have 4 now. I just lost one a week ago and can't wait to get another one, or maybe two, if I can find two that I like. I'm wanting a female and a halfmoon.


----------



## BettaPerson (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice tank and fish ....i wanna get a tank like that and split it into 2


----------



## FishyFishy321 (Jan 27, 2011)

look at my prize hint hint pic


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome tank! And beautiful bettas!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Your new babies are so cute - and I <3 the tank decorations!! The hut is adorable...and I love the bridge, too!! Great job!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww. they're really cute!

How big are those tanks?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Love the setup. And beautiful fish!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I second what everyone has said here. Gorgeous fish and awesome tank!


----------

